# How To Install Gauges



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought some of the white gauges, the ones used to replace the old ones.
But I don't know were to connect the wires that come with it. By the way my car is a 96 Altima.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the layover type? they should just need a power and ground...


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

Thanks, I hooked the + to the cigarrete lighter and the - to a metal surface.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you probably should have hooked the (+) to a connection that comes on when the lights do.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

Were will you recomment to hook it up to? I was thinking of the dimming light control, since a light turns on when you turn the lights on.

I check the website the one in you're replies, is that 94 altima your's?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they all belong to my wife and i but the altima is my daily driver.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

Can you tell me were I can connect the + wire, cause I notice that if I connect it to the lighter it would turn on even when the lights are off, as long as the car is on they will stay on.

Im thinking of connecting it to the dimming light wires but there are 4 or 5different wires which could be the positive. Cause there are different kinds of red wires.

Or were will you recommend it to hook it up to. Thats all I need an im done.

Ooh yeah thats a nice altima you got, you probably put a lot of $$ in it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

more money than i want to admit, lol.
you need a voltmeter or a test light. you need to find a wire that only goes hot when the lights are turned on. after you find that wire, just hook up to it inline.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

If I use the test light, would it help me? Because what im trying to do is to hook the gauge wire some were, where the gauges will only turn on only when the lights are turn On. An if I find a hot wire would it only turn on when I turn on the lights?

I haven't tried the test light but i'l try it tomorrow.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes. you can stick the test light end into the light stalk harness and see which wire goes hot when you turn the lights to on.


----------

